
You Have the Right to Remain Innocent - nanis
http://www.cato.org/blog/event-right-remain-innocent
======
jimmywanger
I completely agree.

Actually, at the risk of being reductive, an encounter between you and HR is
roughly the same as an encounter between you and the police.

Your motivations aren't aligned.

HR's job is to shield the company from financial liability, the police
officer's job is to get more arrests to hopefully get a raise or a promotion.

Everytime you're in an adversarial encounter with either one, just lawyer up
and shut up.

If they (HR or police) had solid evidence on your guilt, you'd either be fired
or arrested immediately. If they're just talking to you, they're just fishing.
Don't take the bait.

